# Lenze 8200 vector Parametrierung



## PeterBe (28 Mai 2011)

Hallo.
Ich habe ein kleines Problem bei der Parametierung eines 8200 Vector.

Ich habe ein 10K Poti an den Klemmen X3:7-9 angeschlossen.
Gestartet wird der Regler durch High Signal auf Klemme 28.
Durch das Poti soll die Ausgangsfrequenz zwischen 5 und 87 Hz eingestellt werden können (5Hz bei  0V Eingang und 87 Hz bei 5V Eingang).
Leider lässt sich die Ausgangsfrequenz erst ab 50Hz einstellen und wenn die 87Hz erreicht sind, kann man das Poti noch ein ganzes Stück weiterdrehen.

Folgende Parameter hatte ich eingestellt: 
C0007:0 Belegung Digitaleingänge (Standart)
C0010:05.00Hz min. Ausgangsfrequenz
C0011:87.00Hz max. Ausgangsfrequenz

Wahrscheinlich habe ich nur etwas simples vergessen.


Peter


----------



## PN/DP (28 Mai 2011)

PeterBe schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich habe ich nur etwas simples vergessen.


Hallo,

hast Du auch die DIP-Schalter auf dem I/O-Modul auf 0-5V eingestellt?
Die von Dir nicht genannten Parameter stehen auf Werkseinstellung? 
Ggf. mal C0026=0.0% und C0027=100.0% kontrollieren.
Potie richtig angeschlossen?
X3:7 Links/Anfang des Poties
X3:8 Schleifer des Poties
X3:9 Rechts/Ende des Poties

Harald


----------



## PeterBe (28 Mai 2011)

Die Dip-Schalter auf dem Standard-IO Modul stehen auf OFF-OFF-ON-OFF-OFF, also die 0-5V Einstellung.
Eigentlich sollten die Parameter alle auf Werkseinstellung stehe, da der Umrichter noch nie eingebaut war. 
Ich werde das morgen nachprüfen.

Mittlerweile habe ich etwas im Systemhandbuch nachgelesen.
Das bei 50 Hz gestartet wird, könnte an C0239 liegen, der ja eigentlich auf -650 stehen sollte.
Kann ich aber erst morgen nachsehen.
Ich werde wohl am besten die ganzen Parametersätze auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen und nochmal alles überprüfen.
Da der endgültige Motor noch nicht dran ist, macht es keinen Sinn, die Motorparameter einzutragen, da die sich eh ändern.

Trotzdem schonmal Danke.

Peter


----------



## PeterBe (29 Mai 2011)

Der Umrichter war zwar noch nie eingebaut, aber scheinbar hatte schonmal jemand damit "rumgespielt".
Jedenfalls standen in einigen Parametern merkwürdige Werte.
Nachdem ich alle 4 Profile auf Werkseinstellung zurückgesetzt hatte, lief das Teil auch so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.

Ein schönes Wochenende noch

Peter


----------



## Erich Schwab (30 August 2012)

Hallo.
Ich habe auch ein Parametrierungs-Problem, allerdings mit  einem alten EVF8204-E. Zum Ändern der werkseitig eingestellten Parameter  möchte ich das neuere Bedienmodul E82ZBC verwenden. Nach dem Einstecken  des Bedienmoduls zeigt das Display "init" an. Das war's dann. Kann ich  irgend etwas an dem Teil modifizieren, damit ich die Antriebsparameter  verändern kann? Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?

Gruß Erich


----------



## Per (30 August 2012)

*Lenze*

Hallo Erich Schwab,

nächstes mal BITTE ein neues Thema erstellen.

Das E82ZBC ist nur für die "neuen" 8200Vector 

Du benötigst das Bedienmodul 8201BB

DOKU: http://src.lenze.com/lenze-bibliothek/Lenze-Archiv/_start.htm

Gruß Per


----------



## Erich Schwab (30 August 2012)

Hallo Per,
die Antwort hilft mir zwar nicht wirklich weiter.
Trotzdem danke für die schnelle Reaktion.

Gruß Erich


----------

